# Need ride for hunting pup from SE NM



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

Long shot but I have a pup that I need to get from Lovington NM up into UT. If anyone happens to be heading that way and wouldn't mind bringing her along that'd be fantastic.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

This coming from Tony Tebbe?


----------



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

Yep it a staghound/greyhound pup from Tony


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

He is the only one I know there that has them. He is a friend of mine. His dog Gunner was a heck of a coyote dog.


----------



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

From everything I've seen and heard he was definitely a one in a million dog. I'm getting the stag from him to breed to my walker hound for some bear lion and bobcat pups, but I also plan to eventually breed her to my Catahoula who is a pretty decent lion and bear dog, but is a really exceptional coyote dog. Eventually I'd like to get to about 1/4 stag 1/4 Catahoula and 1/2 Walker Hound. Pretty excited about it all just gotta get her up here.:grin:


----------

